# f250 7.5 inch plow and driver In Middleborough Ma looking for work



## johnhealey1776 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just looking to push some snow. Very dependable... the only work i have for this storm involves shoveling walks so i would love to put the truck in action.

508-223-7204 - john


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Might be hard to find work with a 7.5 inch plow... Just kidding. Good luck!


----------



## johnhealey1776 (Dec 20, 2010)

haha, maybe. Saw a good deal and jumped! Worked for me so far. Maybe itll pay for an 8 footer for next year.


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

affekonig;1192486 said:


> Might be hard to find work with a 7.5 inch plow... Just kidding. Good luck!





johnhealey1776;1192488 said:


> haha, maybe. Saw a good deal and jumped! Worked for me so far. Maybe itll pay for an 8 footer for next year.


Read it again... he's busting on your original post. 7.5 INCH plow... that's tiny. You sure its not 7.5 feet.


----------



## johnhealey1776 (Dec 20, 2010)

ha, i see now. Gotta stop replying from my phone


----------

